# Show me your cages please...



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

Im still trying to find just the right cage. I just cant decide but I want to like it as much as they will haha. Anyway if you guys can share pictures of your rats in your cage that would be great. Also please include the name of the cage. Ive been considering a CN or FN so if you have a picture of your rat in it that would be great. The sticky of them has no rats haha Thanks everyone


----------



## digitalangel (Apr 16, 2009)

The top of my double CN


----------



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

digitalangel thank you!! I want a CN....maybe getting one....maybe haha i cant decide. can they peek there noses through the 1/2 inch bars?


----------



## digitalangel (Apr 16, 2009)

Kinda, but mine are too busy being lazy bums to do any poking lol


----------



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

ive said this alot but i like one inch where i can stick my fingers in and poke at them and feed them treats and they can stick noses and paws out when the beg lol its just so cute lol


----------



## digitalangel (Apr 16, 2009)

I went with the CN because I was sick of having rats escape from their previous cage which had 1" spacing. It made no sense to me to buy a cage where I could have potential escapes in the future if I ever got another young rat or a female.


----------



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

do adult females stay small enouch to get out of one inch? My female never isnt even close to that small. i dont get it lol


----------



## digitalangel (Apr 16, 2009)

I have heard a lot of people on other forums say their females escaped from 1" and I've seen really tiny fully grown females before so I completely believe it. I also had a male before who as he got older kept losing weight and he got to the point where he could get out of his cage no problem where as when I got him he couldn't.. Its very frustrating when your rats get out without your knowledge and chew things


----------



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

haha agreed. When my female had her litter I had them in a huge rubbermaid container and she chewed through somehow and took every baby out over night! Then when I got up in the morning she was waiting outside my bedroom door, bolted downstairs and waited as if to say "look what i did" lol it was cute but frusterating. Maybe ill get the CN then. This converation makes me feel better about it, i might jsut have to give up more own likes for there safety. Who knows I could end up with a tiny girl someday.


----------



## digitalangel (Apr 16, 2009)

Do you have any other animals in your house? That is also a consideration, the 1" bar spacing is big enough for a cat paw or dog nose to fit into


----------



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

Not now but we are wanting a dog someday, when we have more space and money lol. Thats a good thought though too. When I take my rats to my parents house their cat and my brothers dog are affraid of them so generally leave them alone but you never know with other individuals. Pecan has bitten my brothers dog numerous times so now shes affraid of them, luckily she never snapped back.


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

None of the 4 boys I've had in the past few years have been able to get anywhere near being able to escape from their 1" spaced cage, even the littlest 3 month old  Saw some girls in the same cage today and they were plenty big enough to stay in.


----------



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

my female would never be able to get out but some people say they ahve got females that stayed really tiny. I keep both so want to make sure for future ones too. IDK i wish i could have the best of both worlds. I saw a bird cage with 1/2 inch spacing and it seems so tiny lol


----------



## lilangel (Mar 26, 2009)

We have the FN cages and one that had been meshed as that part has tiny females(all rescues who most likely poorly bred) in it >.< i do love the FN but i do not like to have to mesh it up, its a little harder to clean but all in all still good.

You can see some cages i have in my link to my rescue.

If i had the choice from a FN to a CN i would for sure go for the CN


----------



## RatTail (Feb 27, 2010)

im planning on possibly making a cage like this you might consider it

http://www.dapper.com.au/cagebuild.htm


----------



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

I wanted to make a cage like that too!!! Im just thinking it will cost more to make one like that then to buy one.


----------



## RatTail (Feb 27, 2010)

nah, i actually have an old book case im thinking of making it with.

also sometimes you can get book cases and cabinets that no one wants anymore free they might be damaged but easily fixed.


----------



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

hmmmm, maybe ill look into that some more too


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Would you consider a martins?
The ferret models have the spacing to allow you to touch the ratties.


----------



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

im not sure how i feel about martins, no one ever really talks about them except to say they are cheaper then the CN and FN. They look cheaper though too. If you have opinions on there cages let me know. Im open to ideas right now, not set on anything. Whats the spacing and bars like in martins?


----------



## lilangel (Mar 26, 2009)

RatTail said:


> im planning on possibly making a cage like this you might consider it
> 
> http://www.dapper.com.au/cagebuild.htm


I made a cage like that and it smelled fast >.< not too great. in time you have to replace latter's (as pee smell you can wash off wood) after a while they trieed chewing up thee flooring i put. Did not last long for me anyways.


----------



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

Hmmmmm. I want a CN with 3/4 bar spacing horizontal lol know any cages similair?


----------



## AvaAdoreSmashing (Dec 31, 2009)

My girls are both between 350-400grams and they Cannot fit through their 1inch spacing. They can't even get their whole head through. 








The picture's a little mean but don't worry, I gave her the treat after she showed me how far she could squeeze. Which wasn't very far.


----------



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

Ava what cage do you have? FN?


----------



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

And 350 is a tiny female right? My female is about 500 grams so shes a bit larger and my male is about 475ish. So shes 1.1 pounds and hes about a poundish. Do some stay smaller then 350 grams?


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

the spacing on the Martins Rat models is 1/2x1.
I adore my martins cages I have the R-680 Rat Lodge which is 30x18x24. It says it can house 3 rats but I have 4 girls in mine very nicely. It costs 90USD thats WITH POWDER COATING, which is needed or else it will rust. Thats not counting shipping.

I also own 2 R-695 Rat Skyscrapers, which are 30x18x36, which an hold 5 rats, but I have had up to 7 in them but that is really pushing it. it costs 120USD thats with powder coating, not counting shipping.
I have 3 boys in one, and 2 boys in the other and they are great. Lightweight, and easy to clean. And very fun to decorate.
I am gonna post the pic of a womens cage from Goosemoose, if she uses this forum i hope she does not mind 








She has 3 girls in that cage its the R-695 all decorated








R-680

A cage also great for up to 3 rats is the R-690, which looks alot like the 695 but more narrow.

Here is a Ferret Model, the Martins F-430 it is 30x18x48 So its TALL and can hold up to 7 ratties nicely.








You can see it has larger bar spacing.
It costs 152 and thats WITH PVC Coating, which you need or else it will rust.

Sorry for the long message xD
Hope this is helpful.


----------



## Lauren_22 (Mar 10, 2009)

There is also the Feisty Ferret, it has 7/8 inch spacing I believe. It looks more like the FN/CN but its smaller and only one door opens and the top floor is wire which has to be covered, but there are a lot of people who like that cage.

Personally I have all CN's. Some of my females are smaller and could squeeze through 1inch spacing plus you never know when GGMR is going to strike and there is always the risk (at least with me) of bringing home a baby. : Oh and another reason I like the CN is because the bars are horizontal which allows them to climb all over the walls. My girls are like monkeys and climb all over and don't even use the ramps, with the FN the horizontal bars don't allow them an easy of a time of climbing.

This is my girls CN








Top








Bottom


----------



## AvaAdoreSmashing (Dec 31, 2009)

AMJ087 said:


> Ava what cage do you have? FN?


It's just some off brand bird cage. My girls are close to being a year old (not sure exactly when they were born. Sometime in june i think) and they're still growing. When I took that photo is was right after I got the cage so she was close to 350+ and my other female has always been a bit smaller and she couldn't fit. 

I believe rule of thumb is as long as they can't get their head through then they shouldn't be able to squeeze though.


----------



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

Kiko- are the martins cages 1/2 inch spacing correct? They seem pretty nice. Any negatives you've noticed? Id imagine cleaning isnt that easy, at least it doesnt look like it would be. Ive never heard of the fiesty ferret either, who makes that Lauren?


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Yep the Rat models are half inch spacing.
They are actually pretty easy to clean, i just empty the pan of litter and wipe down the levels when i am not using liners and its just fine.
If you wanna do a deeper cleaning they can fit in most showers for a rinse, and are very lightweight.
I love them


----------



## Lauren_22 (Mar 10, 2009)

AMJ087 said:


> Kiko- are the martins cages 1/2 inch spacing correct? They seem pretty nice. Any negatives you've noticed? Id imagine cleaning isnt that easy, at least it doesnt look like it would be. Ive never heard of the fiesty ferret either, who makes that Lauren?


I am not sure of the maker of the Feisty Ferret, maybe Prevue? 
http://www.ferret.com/item/feisty-ferret-home/600999/
The only downside is that only one door opens per level and that the top floor is wire which has to be covered. I believe for the bottom you can put it together without using the grate and so you just have the pan. Some people cover their levels with tile, linoleum, etc.

http://www.goosemoose.com/component/option,com_smf/Itemid,118/forum,rat/topic,4029430.0
^ This thread shows some pics of it in use and decorated and also has a good pic (on pg. 2) of one next to an FN for size comparison.


----------

